# Rockler Cane hardware



## Groomporter (Oct 5, 2016)

I was playing with my lathe today and trying to make a two-part cane using the hardware that Rockler woodworking sells. http://www.rockler.com/brass-cane-hardware

Any tips on getting the hardware screwed into the pilot holes? They have non-standard threads so I was pretty much stuck using one side to screw the other side in place which meant they got stuck together. Maybe if I use something as a gasket like a "washer" cut out of cardboard, or rubber so they don't screw together as tightly?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm surprised they're a non standard thread. I would use some sort of spacer to install them too. Doesn't need to be much.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

we have a similar type of product here but the base is screwed in the both parts of the shanks but I usually use epoxy as well then a threaded rod fixes then together so its a three piece job and looks a little longer than the ones you have shown. I suppose a stick supplier would supply them but it would cost to ship


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope this will help.
http://go.rockler.com/tech/51056_Cane.pdf


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

check this link out and look up screw joints

http://www.thestickman.co.uk/


----------



## Groomporter (Oct 5, 2016)

I had brought the parts to the hardware store to see if I could find a matching bolt and nut to grip to screw the parts into the pilot holes, but they had nothing to fit. In the end I picked up a short piece of rubber tubing and cut off a half inch piece to put around the threads to protect them while I used a pliers to grip it and screw it into the pilot hole.


----------

